
Node v7.7.3 Released - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v7.7.3/
======
overcast
The 7.x branch still has issues with "Cannot find module 'internal/fs'" when
trying to update modules. I seriously can not figure this issue out, and
seemingly no one else can either. it's driving me mental. Going back to 6.x
works fine.

I've cleared everything out, reinstalled node, reinstalled npm, nothing works.

~~~
jessaustin
Back when I was still using v7, it seemed that the right combination of
upgrading and downgrading of node and npm (separately, not together) would
eventually yield a "latest" installation of both that would work going
forward? I've gone back to v6 for other reasons, but if you want to try this I
recommend using n [0].

[0] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/n](https://www.npmjs.com/package/n)

~~~
overcast
Been using n from the start, no bueno.

~~~
nyxtom
n has a bug where it doesn't symlink the new npm version in correctly when you
change to a new version. If you manually symlink /usr/local/bin/npm ->
/usr/local/n/versions/node/x.x.x/bin/npm it should work just fine.

------
nikolay
Notable changes:

\- module: The module loading global fallback to the Node executable's
directory now works correctly on Windows. (Richard Lau) #9283

\- net: Socket.prototype.connect now once again functions without a callback.
(Juwan Yoo) #11762

\- url: URL.prototype.origin now properly specified an opaque return of 'null'
for file:// URLs. (Brian White) #11691

